# MVC website



## Serina (Jan 17, 2015)

Today, I logged into the MVC website for the first time in awhile. A notice popped up stating "Important Owner Notice: Changes have been made to both the MVC Destinations Reservations Procedure & Exchange Procedure". Has this been posted awhile or is it new? (If it makes a difference, we own weeks; didn't join the points program).


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 17, 2015)

Serina said:


> Today, I logged into the MVC website for the first time in awhile. A notice popped up stating "Important Owner Notice: Changes have been made to both the MVC Destinations Reservations Procedure & Exchange Procedure". Has this been posted awhile or is it new? (If it makes a difference, we own weeks; didn't join the points program).



It has been therefor a while now. Only affects those using DC points to reserve.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2015)

It isn't new. Here is a thread from October discussing them.


----------



## Serina (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------

